# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  propecia and watery semen

## speedman

i have been on propecia for a month and every since i have started i have noticed that semen is definitely more watery.  just wondering if anyone has experienced this and know if it is safe and normal.

----------


## Spex

Think it can be a common side effect. Don't stress to much as early days on the drug - Give the body chance to get used to it. It will more than likely return to norm over time.
All the best
Spex

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

I agree with Spex. I have had a few patients over the years that had similar complaints after starting to use Propecia. Those patients who did not panic and stayed with the medication did return to normal over time.

----------


## labrat69

Well, I've been taking 1.25 mg every other day for over 10 years now so I think I'm qualified to comment on this issue. Although I have been quite inconsistent with staying on the regimen (sometimes stopping for months and then getting back on), in the last 1 year I have been taking 1.25 mg religiously every day.

 YES, I indeed have VERY watery semen!!! And this has NOT been a side effect that only happened the first year and then subsided. It has been this way for as long as I can remember taking the drug. And I have always been a highly motivated sexual individual with HUGE gushing amounts of thick, creamy semen when with the right woman (sorry for the graphic language). Before taking finasteride there were many occasions where my ejaculations were so powerful that the sperm actually hit the ceiling and the walls in my dorm room!! Man, those sure were the good ol' days!!!

 Bottom line is that I believe watery semen is a common and PERMANENT side effect of this drug. Every other guy I know who has been on it long term (20+ individuals) ALL have this same side effect. But, like me, they would rather endure it and maintain their hair than be a baldie with a voracious insatiable sex drive and no sexy chicks willing to give you the time of day!!

 This MPB shit is a vicious curse; and believe me, God is laughing at us because he for sure did this DHT crap on PURPOSE just to make our lives as miserable as possible! Taking Propecia is like making a deal with the devil; you get to keep your hair, but in return you lose the only reason why you wanted to keep the hair in the first place  --- hot sex with CHICKS !!!!!!!!!!   :EEK!:

----------


## Delphi

What does having watery seaman have to do with your sex drive and ability to enjoy sex? Are women really measuring how viscous your semen is and how far you can shoot it? :Confused:

----------


## labrat69

> What does having watery seaman have to do with your sex drive and ability to enjoy sex? Are women really measuring how viscous your semen is and how far you can shoot it?


 
 Well, do YOU have watery semen from taking finasteride ? If not, then you're not qualified to comment.

 If so, then how could you not notice the IMMENSE difference between how it feels to have a huge, thick, creamy, projected, prolonged and healthy feeling ejaculation compared to the pitiful, watery, premature, non-projected oozing out of a pathetic little miniscule trickle of water ????? !!!!!!!!!!

 Also, I can remember orgasms that just kept going and going, with copius amounts of creamy sperm still shooting out 30-100 seconds AFTER the first big blast!! Compare that to the pathetic trickle of water that is over with in 3 seconds, and the boner dying and shriveling IMMEDIATELY!!! 

And what about "keeping it up" and going for seconds or thirds ?? I was like Mike Tyson in his prime before finasteride, and I could go 10 rounds with a stiff willy as hard as steel! Now it's down to 1 measly round that is over in 3 seconds. It's PATHETIC !!!!!!!!!!! If you call that enjoying sex, then you must never have had much of a drive to begin with. Taking finasteride is basically self-castration IMO. No other animal but the foolish human would do this to himself, but we live in a cruel world of idols and hype where hair is king and baldies are losers. These stereotypes are reinforced everyday on the slick silver death screen called the TV. Why else would so many balding men be so depressed about it that they will glady self-castrate themselves, or be willing to have their heads carved up like jacko-lanterns ???

 GOD PLEASE let some scientist come up with a cure for this viscious MPB CURSE once and for all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## [mcr]

I've been on Propecia for 18 month. I do remember having the same side effect; watery semen (and a very low sex drive also). My doctor said this was a common side effect and would go away. I made no change, it went away after a couple of months. Today, my semen is very normal, viscosity is the same as before I started Propecia.

labrat69, it stands to reason that if baldness was repulsive to women, the gene would have died out, and none of us would be balding today. Outside the 13-18 year old set, baldness matters very little to women.

One notorious example is Jude Law, who clearly is losing hair, but was voted Hottest Man Alive a few years ago (he had already lost hair back then). http://pokupine.files.wordpress.com/...w_1024x768.jpg

With a more positive attitude, I'm sure more women will want to be on the receiving end of your projectile ejaculations, be they watery, creamy, or syrupy.

----------


## Delphi

Well said [mcr]!
I sounds like labrat69 has more going on then just watery semen. He might be having some sexual anxiety also since he brings up premature ejaculation. Theres no reason for this to occur especially if Propecia is lowering your sex drive as you say. Some of it might be in your head. Just my 2 cents. :Smile:

----------


## labrat69

Yeah, well I guess baldness didn't matter much to these actors in Hollywood who OBVIOUSLY had hair transplants. I guess none of the women in the world would really care one way or the other, right ? 
  See link below:

http://hairtransplant-info.com/celeb...r-transplants/


 Oh yeah, and here's a link concerning Jude Law's obvious hair transplant. I guess that had absolutely nothing to do with him being selected at hottie of the year ? Ya know, as a chrome dome baldie I'm sure he'd be at the top of his acting game because he's just so charming and debonaire, and the ladies don't care one way or the other. And he sure looks just as attractive in the photo on the left as he does in the one on the right -- LOL 
  See link below: 

http://www.zimbio.com/Hair+Loss+Regr...ransplantation








> I've been on Propecia for 18 month. I do remember having the same side effect; watery semen (and a very low sex drive also). My doctor said this was a common side effect and would go away. I made no change, it went away after a couple of months. Today, my semen is very normal, viscosity is the same as before I started Propecia.
> 
> labrat69, it stands to reason that if baldness was repulsive to women, the gene would have died out, and none of us would be balding today. Outside the 13-18 year old set, baldness matters very little to women.
> 
> One notorious example is Jude Law, who clearly is losing hair, but was voted Hottest Man Alive a few years ago (he had already lost hair back then). http://pokupine.files.wordpress.com/...w_1024x768.jpg
> 
> With a more positive attitude, I'm sure more women will want to be on the receiving end of your projectile ejaculations, be they watery, creamy, or syrupy.

----------


## follicallychallengedkid

Labrat69,

I don't mean to offend you in any way but could all this be due to natural aging. You said you've been on finasteride for 10 years now. Even for non-balding male that has never even touched finasteride, what he could achieve in terms of sex/ejaculation when he was 17 is going to differ somewhat at age just shy from 30.

-FCK

----------


## labrat69

> Labrat69,
> 
> I don't mean to offend you in any way but could all this be due to natural aging. You said you've been on finasteride for 10 years now. Even for non-balding male that has never even touched finasteride, what he could achieve in terms of sex/ejaculation when he was 17 is going to differ somewhat at age just shy from 30.
> 
> -FCK


 
  My dad is 67 years old and, according to him, he still has very powerful full ejaculations and the sperm is very thick. We are italians and the libidos are quite extreme in my family.

----------


## [mcr]

We can't verify what those celebs have done, or why, but obviously for actors looks matter much more, especially to land certain roles. However, Jude Law exhibits hair loss in both pictures (one is more apparent because it's more recent, and his hair is short).

But generally speaking, the head is half bald or half hairy, it's depends on how you look at it.

Also, because your dad still has powerful ejaculations, doesn't necessarily mean you must, too.

Likewise, because you're a certain ethnicity or from a certain family, doesn't necessarily mean you must display all their traits.

Nothing against you, but all we have are the cards we're dealt, so we might as well play along.

----------


## Delphi

You talk to your 67 year old father about his ejaculate???  Thats something! :EEK!:  Also being Italian has nothing to do with a persons sex drive, but I now better understand your rational. I think you just need to relax about the whole thing and youll see that you are probably a very normal functioning male.

----------


## rotsen182

i´v been on finas more than 2 months and ever since i have watery semen  it does not afect your sexual performance,  but my gf asked me if i had been with somebody else , i told her it was due to finas , of course she looked it up on google..

----------


## glenjacobs

ive been on propecia for 3 and a half months and i have watery semen also but my sex drive is the same so i might just stay on it just to see what results (if any) i get and weigh up the options from that point.

Last week, i was having pain in my testicles for the first time since being on propecia. I wasnt sure if it was related but i was worried so i skipped a dose of propecia and then the following day i had just half a pill (0.5mg). The pain went away and the following morning, i tested my trouser department and noticed that my semen was nice and thick just like before but went watery again when i had a full dose of 1mg daily. 

Ive recently researched on the pros and cons of taking a smaller dose than 1mg and im very surprised and glad to see hard evidence from many many sites all over the internet that taking tiny doses such as 0.2mg has almost the same effect on taking 1mg and even 5mg which is found in proscar pills (many of you may already be aware of this).

My suggestion to you is get a pill cutter and take half a pill and see if you notice any thickness in your semen. I am staggered to find that taking a tiny dossage like 0.2mg has almost the same affect as the full 1mg (5mg proscar), its almost to good to be true because this may well help in solving side affects such as watery semen. 

Taking any less than 0.2mg was found to have no affect on dht blockage, so my suggestion would be to take half a pill (0.5mg) as a compromise.

the advantage of taking a full 1mg pill compared to 0.2mg or 0.5mg for instance, is very small and some suggestions that it may be identical. 

I find it bizarre that one of the reasons that the manufacturer (Merck) gives for the medication being available only in 1mg is that it is a rounded number. What a pathetic reason. They put mathematics in front of health, not just mathematics but the most basic of basic maths, maybe its just a little (very little) more work to produce in a portion which doesnt consist as a whole number.

Taking less dossage also obviously cuts expenses for us which is brilliant, but certainly, my priority is my health and general well being at the moment. I will cut down to 0.5mg soon myself once ive let the full 1mg (although not much more beneficial) take its course as i can live with the watery semen for the time being.

Sorry for the long message but at the end of the day. You have to balance everything up. if your side affect is bothering you, cut down your dose. Do some research on taking less dose if you havnt already.

----------


## rotsen182

i got on 5mg generic finas, cut in 4  1.25mg  had major sides,  mainly  brainfog  so i lowered the dose , problem solved  cut the pill in 6  and no more brain fog or watery semen

----------


## rozza

i have been on proecia now for 2 weeks and have the same thing, watery seamen, its really the only side effect apart from my balls also seem to have like shrunk? my libido is alright and i can still get a hard on etc but i am just scared that my sperm count has been lowered and i might not be able to have kids when i'm older, i mean if i was mid 30's and married with 2 kids i wouldnt give this side effect a second thought but i am not, i'm 22 and just hope it doesnt damage my sperm count to where i have to spend thousands on IVF later down the road, dont get me wrong i will persever but if things dont improve i'm gonna cut my losses and move on

----------


## speedman

hey rozza, just so you know.  i stopped using propecia in jan 2010 and had used it for about 2 months.  about a week after i stopped using propecia my semen was not watery anymore and looked normal.  however, now i'm married and i am trying to have kids and my sperm count is low and the sperm motility is also low.  but according to my wife's obgyn, he said propecia should not have caused it though.  the obgyn also told me to go to a urolgist since they should have the most knowledge about sperm count.  i then tried to go to a urologist to see why i have a low sperm count and my insurance rejected the request since infertility is not covered.  so my advice for you is to go to a urologist (if you can) and ask him about the effect of propecia on sperm counts and motility.

----------


## rozza

thanks for the reply man, i've just decided to give it up, sounds stupid after 2 weeks but i did say to myself if anything that will harm me down the road happens im off it, just hope things return to normal, the real annoying thing is that it does what it says and stops hair loss, i go in the shower run my hands through my hair and alread notice like way less coming out and some days nothing, so cruel that there cant just be a pill out there that just has no sides what so ever and is guarenteed to work, i wouldnt care if this nightmare that is hair loss started in my 40's when it does for the majority, 22 god has just dealt me a cruel hand i guess, good luck with everything man, hoping my stuff all goes back to normal now in the next week or so or i will be in real panic mode

----------


## SBTRKT

Many men end up infertile from propecia.

Propeciahelp.com

----------

